# How much wet food to feed.



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

How big are the cans??


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

13 ounces.................


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

So almost 2.5 pounds of food per day. How much dry food are you feeding Maggie per day??


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I once was given a "free" can of wet food when I bought a sack of my usual kibble and I looked on the can and it said one should give something like 5 cans a day for my dog's weight!!!!


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Canned food is 80% water, so it shouldn't be a surprise that you have to feed a lot and what it costs.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

You didn't mention specifically the brand of prescription food, but checking Purina's vet food for information I'd say three cans is probably correct. Just out of curiosity, how much does this food cost per can?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If it is a prescription food for bladder stones - there should actually be a dry food version of it as well. At least that is the way it is with the Science diet prescription foods.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

This prescription diet only comes in cans, which she seems to be eating with golden gusto. She normally eats 1 1/2 cups of dry food broken into 2 meals. The Science diet website (It is the Science diet s/d) says between 2 1/2-3 1/2 cans for a 70-80 pound dog, but the maintenance dry food ( the c/d) says to feed 3 cups/day. It just seems like a lot of food, but I guess you are right that she would need more if it is 80% water. The tech gave us a website that has it cheaper, but, last night, I paid $3/can at Petsmart. I don't mind the price too much...anything for my baby...I just want to make sure she is getting enough of the ingredients to be effective, but not stuffing her silly for 3 months...she tends to gain weight on wet food.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Gussee is 52 pounds and eats 2 cans a day of her food. Her cans are 13 oz


----------

